# Help with AX200 wifi development



## mfjurbala (Sep 16, 2020)

I saw there was work being done for AC wifi and there may have been testing for AX200. I have a new motherboard with Intel AX200 wifi and I wanted to see if there was anything I could do to help development.

I don't know programming and can't donate at the moment but maybe there is software or drivers that I can test? 

If not, its not a problem, I just was looking for ways to help.


----------



## a6h (Sep 18, 2020)

Contributing to FreeBSD
					

How to contribute to the FreeBSD Project




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## George (Sep 18, 2020)

PR 244261 has no code attached to it that could be tested.


----------

